# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  zawroty głowy i nudności..

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy aby na pewno trafiłam do dobrego działu. 
Kiedyś chodzenie np. na karuzele nie było dla mnie problemem. Jednak od miesiąca nawet od 2 zwykłych obrotów czuję się nie dobrze i lekko kręci mi się w głowie.. czy coś mi dolega? Wystarczy że przez chwilkę pokręcę głową, a dolegliwości się nasilają..

----------


## focus9

Przyczyną takich dolegliwości może być:
    *  błędnikowe (inaczej przedsionkowe, obwodowe, uszne), związane z uszkodzeniem tylnej części ucha wewnętrznego i/lub VIII nerwu czaszkowego tj. przedsionkowo- ślimakowego. Przykładem może być: choroba Meniere`a czy zapalenie części przedsionkowej nerwu nerwu przedsionkowo-ślimakowego.
    * pozabłędnikowe (inaczej centralne, neurologiczne), związane z uszkodzeniem niektórych części mózgu i móżdżku odpowiedzialnych za utrzymanie prawidłowej równowagi. Uszkodzenie takie może mieć miejsce na skutek udaru, guzów móżdżku czy chorób demielinizacyjnych.
    * mieszane tj. przyczyną zawrotów głowy jest uszkodzenie błędnikowe i jednocześnie –pozabłędnikowe tj. np. w zaburzeniu przepływu krwi przez tętnicę podstawną mózgu.

----------

